# R35 Renewal (with mods)



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

Got my renewal for my R35 with Admiral

8 years NCB, 39 years old, no claims , no convictions
Parked on street, high risk postcode
12k pa miles

declared mods; exhaust

12 month premium £1440 

Up £150 due to change in profession () and £30 for the exhaust chuckle


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

try Kieth Michaels, simular to me (you are bit younger :-()

they are a good way cheaper


----------



## dtox (Sep 21, 2009)

why is it sooo high....
wonder what adreian flux will be like they allow mods for free


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

Robbie J said:


> try Kieth Michaels, simular to me (you are bit younger :-()
> 
> they are a good way cheaper


not for me.... and same story from the other specialists

not garaging, living where i do, I've always found the big insurers to be best.... other than stiffing me, this year, for being a kept man:bawling:

i'd be interested in what other owners are paying for street parked 35s with london postcodes


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

as long as mine wasn't visable from the road I was OK, I do have a drive of a private road so I suppose it helps

R


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

Ed

I am with Admiral on a multi-car policy.

Slightly more "mature" (45), 10 years protected NCB, no claims/convictions etc - quoted as parked on drive (but I don't as the secure car park i use was a higher premium!) in sunny Borehamwood. Herts (not a low chav area!)...............£551.

Yours sounds high compared to that.

D


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

Plenty of chavs where I live!

However, I have reduced my premium to 1100 by;

- remembering to mention all my security features
- taking my speeding perp father in law, off the policy
- cutting mileage to 8k, which is what I will do

London postcode, parked on street, means pricey....

Plus it's gone up a bit for the exhaust and naughty iPod; but peanuts

Past your way after CATDT on Saturday, if you want to hear the pipe.


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

brave man who parks his GTR on the street...


----------



## ScottyB (Jun 9, 2009)

Elephant

£788 

Limited Mileage Policy 5k per year

7 Years NCB
Parked on driveway

I tried Adrian Flux and Keith Michaels both £1400+

Had a good discussion with one of them and they expressed concerns that prices are only going to increase.

1 customer hit a fox recently and damaged the front bumper and radiator

Nissan quoted 11k for replacement parts, this is going to seriously push up everyones premiums when next years claims figures are released so sadly he is predicting things are going to get even worse in the next few years.

Expensive parts equals hike in premiums for everyone concerned.

Regards

ScottyB


----------

